# 10 Point Down, First ever bow kill!



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, before all you crazy folks get your undies in a wad, here's more of the story and pics.

Got an invite to go hunt a place with an old neighbor of mine. Met up and got settled in a stand. I had the green light to shoot some does and that's what I was hoping to step out. I was told that they had some good bucks at this spot, but all the camera shots had been at night recently. So I was not expecting anything with horns to come out.

Well early, I have two does come in. They stay behind some trees and never really give me a shot. I wanted to wait a little bit to see if anything came in behind them anyway. The does disappear and I see the body of a deer about 50 yards in front of me. It steps out from behind a tree and I see pretty good horns. My heart starts beating out of my chest and I am shaking like a leaf at this point. I could make out 8 points after studying him more. But he never would present a shot. Stayed behind trees and shrubs. 

He finally steps out at 25 yards perfect broad side etc... I whiff right over his back. Not sure what happened. My heart sinks as I see him trot off. But wait, he stopped!!!! He's turning around. Holy crap, he's coming back in slowly. He starts to walk out from behind a feeder. I draw back again and he stops right behind the feeder with no shot. I am at full draw for what seems like an eternity. He finally takes two steps forward and I let an arrow fly and I hear a good Schwack!!!!! 

He takes off and I try to keep an eye on him. I see what looks like him going down and I hear the death kick and I am jumping up and down in a lock on stand 33 feet in the air. I calm myself down and sit for about 40 minutes longer. 

Finally climb down and I find no arrow and no blood. My heart sinks again. Wait for my buddy to show up and I climb back up in the stand to guide him to where I last saw him. He yells that he found him and I climb down and get my hands on the horns. Ran only 50 yards. Got lungs and heart. Couldn't have made a better shot. But the arrow was still in him poking out behind the front shoulder. Went in high and right in front of the front shoulder and came out low and behind other front shoulder. He was quartered at me a little.

This is my first bow kill ever. I am pretty stoked to say the least. And I have to give some credit to naclh2oDave too. It's his bow that I shot it with since my bow was stolen a few weeks ago before the season started. :thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes Sir! Nice work!


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

*Congrats.*

Great Job. Congrats man. Thats one fine looking buck right there. 
R/Walt


----------



## Kayakcowboy (Mar 24, 2009)

Great buck..2x great with a bow. Glad the hunting gods were with you. Congratulations!


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats!! Great Story!


----------



## JFleet (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrats!! Awesome job and great buck.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job Jon! I'll bet that Ol' sinking feeling was heavy on that first shot, but that's what good clean living does, gives a second chance at an outcome. Good job. BTW, glad ya' didn't fall out of the tree celebrating.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

dang fine buck! Congrats and good shooting!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Buck! Great first bow deer!!


----------



## DocHarkins127 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah, he gone. Good job man! _I'm hoping to get my first bow kill this year, hopefully it's at least in the ball park as this stud_


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the treestand...


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Great buck! 


Why is your quiver upside down on your bow?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Huntinman said:


> Great buck!
> 
> 
> Why is your quiver upside down on your bow?


It can go on either way on this bow. Just the way I stuck it on before climbing down. I sometimes take my quiver off in the stand depending on how I have to rest it or if I have a bow rest etc...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

HECK YEAH!!!!! Awesome story Jon! Now another 1 on the wall!!! Great job and 1st bow kill is FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## orrmi (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow!!! Congrats! Picturing one just like that coming down the trail I am watching


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great work!!


----------



## CLJ (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome buck and story! Congrats!


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Stud! Congrats


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Very fine deer right there!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a fine one for sure.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Great report, that's a fine buck right there.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow that is one heck of a "First Bow Kill" congrats Jon


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great deer, congratulations!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I am still on the dead deer high. Best feeling ever.


----------



## pikfiredawg (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome job. Congrats.


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Damn nice deer. Congrats. Good job keeping your cool for the second shot!


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice buck. Congrats!


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Sweet! Awesome buck with a bow. That's how memories are made congrats man.


----------



## tidebow (Nov 17, 2012)

Great deer. Congrats to ya. Not many people stick a good 'un like that for their first

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Congrats good story an good recovery from a miss!!


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Very nice especially with what happened to your bow. Congratulations you deserved it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

good deer congrats


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats:notworthy: fine buck. 
As far as the quiver---If that had been my first one I would have thrown the quiver out of the tree.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Dam fine one there....you can quit Bowhunting now,lol.....


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT looking Buck! Good story!

Congrats!

Jim


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice. Very nice indeed. Congratulations!

Oh, and that monkey on your back ... he gone!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, you have the white tail covered with a bow now...now go get you a mulie then the big boys,elk and moose,and maybe a bear. Very nice, and a hellva read.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Great buck. At least somebody killed something with that bow. It's been lonely the last few years.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



jspooney said:


> Great buck. At least somebody killed something with that bow. It's been lonely the last few years.


Haha, he hates missing bow season this year. But I am grateful and appreciative of him loaning it to me while he's out.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Excellent !

You never forget your first time ! :yes:


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

WOW that bow is a dinosaur!!!! lol... AWSOME bow kill.. Well done sir!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice one!!


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Hell yea!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Glad losing your bow didn't stop you... Especially since you had never harvested a deer with one. I'm thinking it's going to be a while before you top that one, but you can always hope that big bucks come in threes too...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a friend selling a 3 year old Bowtech Tomkat setup for $400 if you are looking to buy one.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's another good choice I'd be all over if I didn't have more bows than sense...

BBob is selling the whole package for $350...

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f80/elite-bow-package-deal-224802/

Btw, the sight on BBob bow cost over $150 alone...

https://www.google.com/#q=G-5+XR-2+Bow


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats!!!! Hopein to kill my first buck with the bow this year....


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

good Job , Nice Buck...:thumbup:


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Enjoy the stories as much as the pics so thanks for that and congrats! Hoping to get on the board saturday myself...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Catchin Hell said:


> Here's another good choice I'd be all over if I didn't have more bows than sense...
> 
> BBob is selling the whole package for $350...
> 
> ...


I thought about it. But I have a short draw length and I always said that I wanted my next bow to be more tailored to me. I went the used route last time and wanted to go new this time and buy a bare bow and slowly add good accessories as money allows and be setup for next season. That's the plan at least.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Your hooked now for a life time of this stuff :thumbup: what R U going to make out of it? :whistling:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Damn fine buck! Thanks for the story.


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Alright!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

One little tidbit I forgot to mention is that I used an Ulmer Edge broadhead that did a pretty fantastic job considering that it went through some bone and got the lungs and heart. I cleaned up the broadhead this evening and I sharpened the blades a little and it's good as new. No bent blades etc... It's going back in the quiver to hopefully use again soon.

One neat option I like about these is the fact that I can put a set screw (comes with them) in the head to lock the blades in for practice and they never dull for practice.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Great buck. At least somebody killed something with that bow. It's been lonely the last few years.



Harsh bro.....
j/k

Good job on that buck! Congrats.


----------

